# How much can a Software engineer save in Australia



## srisg48rao (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I got an invite and now i am really confused whether to apply for a PR in first place. 
I really need your help to decide further. 

Invited on Oct 4th 2017: Yet to apply for Visa. 

Let me explain my current status and my intentions for moving to Australia. 

I am working as Technical specialist (.Net domain) in an MNC product company with 10 years of experience. I am earning around 1 Lac per month. Plus the bonus at the year end (assuming 1 Lac bonus at the year end. )
In coming months, i am expecting a promotion and hike of around 15%. Basically, I am also thinking for a job switch in India as well. Hence, i am expecting at least i will earn 1.15 Lacs after April.
My wife is also earning in a software firm around 30k per month. 
I am planning to buy a home here in India. So, i will be liable for an EMI of 55k per month.

My intentions of migrating to Australia:
- Only for making money faster.

I have heard from my friends that searching a job sitting in India would be almost impossible. 
- Also, U cannot expect a yearly hike unlike in India?
- What will be the average salary i can expect after all taxes are deducted?
- Can We save at least 1 lac INR after all expenses for a family of 3 (myself, spouse and kid)
- I have also heard technology is still behind few years in Oz compared to the opportunities for a Techie (if one is updated with latest) in India 

Seniors, please help me to decide. 
Risking a good job in India, spending almost 10 Lacs just to activate PR (PR cost, flights + stay for abt 2 weeks ), is it really worth to migrate if ones intention is only to save money. 

Regards,
Srini


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

Dude, you and only you can answer the question (by you I mean, your family, you and your wife)
Money is not the only thing should drive your eagerness to move to a new country.
I mean, if you ask me, money come and go. But life style, life expectation, better education, better health system, a lot more opportunities .. etc, well, all of those should count when taking this decision.
Also, if you ask me, you should not move to Australia. You will, most likely, not be able to get used to do a restart. It will be hard at first. It will shake your entire scale of value. If you are not strong enough and if this is not what you want 100%, it will put you down and make you regret everything.

Sorry, this may sound a little bit to pessimistic, but then again, it is what I think. That`s why, I have started this post by saying that this one decision only you (and your family) can take it.


----------



## subz.finwiz (Mar 10, 2017)

fully agree with Alex.fatu
Money is not the only driving factor for moving to a new country , you need to make up your mind to embrace a new change.
FYI... I m earning good salary in India , have my life settled here. And I have got PR recently —> only driver is to start a new life there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I cant comment on the Salary or Saving part, as that something varies case to case. But I have seen guys getting "Your current current pay" * 2 or even 3 times higher, moving to Aus without any hesitation, only for their kids lifestyle.

Coming to myth, If someone says "attending interview from India is difficult", its just one dimensional and purely an ignorance.

Sitting in India, I had close to 3 interviews and 1 in in final stage, none of them bothered about local exp. All they want is immediate joining, which I could not make it as I dint plan it effectively. Its purely my mistake. Two of my known, got the offer couple of weeks ago (still in India).

Lets stop this unwanted HYPE to "No Local exp" and adding the "Impossible" tag to offshore job search.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

No offense to anyone here, but the thought of moving or not should be actually done before you start the process. Its a human tendency to have a benefit of doubt when all is at the stage of completion and that causes more confusion than in general.

You need to do enough research on the job market for the position and place which you have in mind and then proceed that way. As Hari mentioned above it all depends on how you get the plan in place.

Rest of the stuff will fall in place.


----------



## dkmk (Oct 9, 2016)

srisg48rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got an invite and now i am really confused whether to apply for a PR in first place.
> I really need your help to decide further.
> ...


If money is the only factor, then the answer is no, don't migrate.

If you wanted to migrate for money, then I feel the best time would have been when you were single with less responsibilities (of course at that age who really bothers about saving )

Anyways, migrating at the stage of life you are at, you will need to take a more holistic view about the kind of life you are looking for yourself and your family.

As for how much you can save, I don't think anyone can answer that. People can give you information (and they have in multiple threads) about estimated cost of living or average salaries you can expect. How much savings you can manage, only you can answer.


----------



## srisg48rao (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks a lot for everyone for posting your opinion. 
Yes. I agree with you guys. we are the only ones who can judge and take a right decision. 
I do feel life is all abt taking risks. If we dont take risks and do something different we cannot achieve anything. 

I was thinking abt the 3 months notice period i have to serve here. So, one thing is confirmed.. They need us to join immediately and hence i have to make up my mind to start fresh, put papers here soon and then start searching from here.

I will take some time, do so research on the salary part, discuss with my family and decide.


----------

